# Lawrenceville, GA Young female Pet ID 1686



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

pen 128 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 1686 
Gwinnett County Animal Control and Welfare, Lawrenceville, GA 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13324617

Come by and Visit Us at:
884 Winder Hwy (Hwy 29) 
Lawrenceville, Ga 30045
<span style="color: #FF0000">770-339-3200.</span>


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

What a sweet looking girl..she looks young!! Any help for this sweet girl?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is such a cutie.







I sure hope someone can help this little girl.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed; believe this one was pulled by a rescue


----------

